# My bettas



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Here is my white male.


















Sorry for some of the pics being so bad.
This is the pic of one of the female.








I still have to get pics of my new pk's 

I have breed the whites.It was a good spawn he was a good dad.I had some weak ones off the bat that died.As of today they are 6 days old.I will geet more,better pics later when I can get a good camrea.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Nice fish! I like the first picture, but you should have wiped down the tank first. OMG water spots!


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Ya I dont take much care of the outsides of the tanks in the betta closet lol.I belive that was right after I got him so there might have been water dripping from the end of the bag.I was freaking out cause it was my first fish sent through the mail.Well looking at the pic again it just my be me being lazy.Looks more like spots from awater change.It gets hard when you are cleaning like 5 1g taking care of betta and cichlid fry, 2 55g ,30g, 20g ,3g,and the live cultures.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

lol water spots are all part of the game what sucks is I have them on the back of my 55 and I can't move it to get them off so I am going to use plants to block them lol


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

LOl I have the same problem with my 55g.I couldnt get my hand behide it to clean it.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I just got the ok that I can write a paper about The genetics of a Opaque betta.I will being using info writen by Dr. Lucas and bettysplendens.The best part is I will be getting credit for the paper and the power point!!!


----------

